# Can I enable switching between headphones and speaker?



## kAldown (May 9, 2015)

Hello.

I have a dell inspiron 15 300 series and:

```
sudo sysctl -a | grep -i dev.pcm.\*location
dev.pcm.0.%location: nid=3
dev.pcm.1.%location: nid=20,18
dev.pcm.2.%location: nid=33
```


```
cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel Haswell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <Realtek (0x0255) (Internal Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <Realtek (0x0255) (Front Analog Headphones)> (play)
```


```
sudo sysctl -a | grep -i dev.pcm.\*vchans
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.1.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.2.play.vchans: 1
```


```
uname -a
FreeBSD d15 10.1-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p9 #0: Tue Apr  7 01:09:46 UTC 2015     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Nothing was changed on /boot/loader.

So there is a questions:

Can I do something with to autoswitch between headphones (pcm.2) and speakers (pcm.1) automatically ?
Can I improve quality of sound, when changing `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=2`? Windows quality of sound much better, so I think there is miss configuration or something.
OFF: how can I enable dmesg verbose while boot, if I had no boot manager (efi) ?
Thanks a lot.


----------

